# What Is The Name Of This Awesome Tool?



## Susan_in_SF (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi guys,
Awhile ago, a machinist who was moving out of state sold/gave me a bunch of stuff.  While we were chatting in his garage, he told me the name of this tool, told me how useful it was, and said I could buy it in the gardening section at Home Depot.  He said this tool would enable anyone to move any size machine.  He then showed me how he used it.  It is really hard for me to explain the movement he used to make a machine slowly rotate/move, kind of like "walking" a tall heavy box.  I told him that it was cool, and I'd pick one from the store.  

As time went on, I forgot about that tool, until the day I received my Bridgeport mill.  My friend Mike, while using his forklift, placed the mill facing outward in my garage.  I told him the position wasn't ideal.  Then he grabbed the same type of bar my old machinist friend showed me awhile ago, and he placed the tip of the bar into the center hole that is at the front bottom of the mill's base.  It honestsly looked like that hole was specifically made to be used with this bar.  His helper was behind the milling table and pushed one side of the table while Mike shimmy'd the machine 90 degrees.  It took them about 30 seconds to move this machine 90 degrees.  Since Mike wasn't in a good mood (we had traffic backed up both ways since his flatbed truck was blocking my narrow mountain /very steep hillside street that the morning and evening commuters used as a short cut), I didn't want to bother him with talking about the tool's name, hence, I am asking you guys.




Then, I saw this ad, but I don't think it's a water wrench as the seller called it since I couldn't find any of the same tool when I googled it.  Or maybe it is a water wrench, but an old school version.




Whew!  All this typing just to ask, "what is this thing called?"

FYI, I am a craigslist cheapskate. $50 is way too much to pay for this bar, if I can avoid it, and I would rather wait for or find someone else selling it for $10 ;-)

Btw, this bar looks like it can be McGyver'd to be multi fucntional. I can see Jackie Chan using this tool as a self defense weapon as he gets jumped by 6 men in the back of a gardening shed.  Digressing...sorry

Thanks in advance for your friendly input.


----------



## Firstgear (Feb 19, 2019)

Pry bar......you can get them at hardware stores, Rural King and maybe even Home Depot.....









						Truper San Angelo Hexagonal Bar 16 lbs. - 30106
					

Product Features:Forged steel hexagonal bar 16 lb.Painted in black1" x 70"




					www.ruralking.com


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Feb 19, 2019)

Firstgear said:


> Pry bar......you can get them at hardware stores, Rural King and maybe even Home Depot.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I feel stupid.  Thanks Firstgear


----------



## Firstgear (Feb 19, 2019)

Also known as a grizzly bar.....


----------



## Firstgear (Feb 19, 2019)

Susan_in_SF said:


> Well I feel stupid.  Thanks Firstgear


90% of the battle is what to call a thingamajig


----------



## darkzero (Feb 19, 2019)

Pinch or nose bars. There's various names people call them. Also Johnson or Johnny bars but those have wheels on the sides of them.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 19, 2019)

Ahhhhh yes . The big Johnson . It takes a Big Johnson to ……………………….


----------



## tjb (Feb 19, 2019)

You can also make one pretty easily with scrap.  Didn't know it had an 'official' name.  I've just called it a long pry bar.

I made my own by taking a long piece of 2" square tubing (thick wall), cut one end to about a 50 or 60 degree angle, welded on a fulcrum (short section of round stock) and a cleat (1/4" flat).  I've used it to move and/or turn two milling machines and various other large pieces of equipment around my shop.

Whenever I need a piece of 2" scrap, I NEVER consider de-constructing that pry bar.  It's way too useful.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 19, 2019)

As said a Johnson bar has a 4” lip with wheels used for moving heavy loads. A chingalaro or pry bar is like a 2” square forged bar with a bevel on one side is  used for moving rocks ,sewage lids, machinery. Can be found at the depot. Great to have when you need it.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 19, 2019)

We always called them wrecking bars.

Like a lot of things, they ain't what they used to be. I'd keep an eye out at farm sales for an old one as the new bars wherever they are made are not as stout as the bars I used in my youth. I was lucky to inherit a bar from my dad that is actually an old truck axel. Every time I've dug that thing out of the shed for some project the pro construction guys have all asked where in the world did I find it. You can stand on the end of it and it won't bend. That's not true of the new ones. If you can find a floating truck axel where the wheel flange on the end has broken off its junk as far as the junkyard is concerned and you can grind the end into any configuration you want. Mine is a very blunt point. Knowing you if you find one they will give it to you.


----------



## Forty Niner (Feb 19, 2019)

Yep, that one has lots of names.  Around here it is referred to as a "Texas toothpick"


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Feb 19, 2019)

I put my mill on a steel plate with about 5 in pipe legs and can easily move it with a pallet jack.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Feb 19, 2019)

Nose bar according to these guys. Those wheeled ones are great, but still haven't picked up or built one.


----------



## jmarkwolf (Feb 19, 2019)

I think ice spuds may be employed as well.


----------



## chips&more (Feb 19, 2019)

There will be a lot of force on the very short fulcrum of the business end of whatever named bar you use. I would not skimp on your selection. You do not want the bar breaking/failing. Keep your fingers out of harms way. And that goes for the rest of your body too. When moving heavy metal/objects, please be safe!


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 19, 2019)

The one I like best, has a point on one end and a slightly bent flat on the other.
Like this:








						Ludell 60 in., 14 lb. Slate Heavy-Duty Bar 50040 - The Home Depot
					

The Ludell model 50040, 60 in., 14 lb. Slate Heavy Duty Bar combines performance and pricing for a great value. This 14 lb. all steel bar is drop forged and heat treated. This is a professional grade digging and prying bar that is engineered for durability and all around use in. construction...



					www.homedepot.com


----------



## higgite (Feb 19, 2019)

*"What Is The Name Of This Awesome Tool?"*

Fred.

Well, somebody had to say it. 

Tom


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 19, 2019)

The bar illustrated in post# 9 is commonly called a pinch bar.  Sears and Roebuck called it that in their 1915 tool catalog and McMaster Carr calls it that.  When the beveled end has a bend, it is apparently called a pry bar although there are a number of different names associated with it.  I have seen it referred to as a tommy bar.  When the other end was bent into a hook and both ends had a slit for pulling nails, I have known that as a crow bar.

Back in the days when heavy machinery was moved without the benefit of a fork lift or pallet jack, long bars were used as levers.  I recall seeing pictures of riggers using 5 & 6 ft. bars moving machinery.   I haven't been able to locate any relevant photos though.

I have an assortment of bars in various configurations, ranging from about 15" to 5 ft., and have used them on multiple occasions for moving heavy objects.


----------



## tjb (Feb 19, 2019)

C-Bag said:


> You can stand on the end of it and it won't bend.


Mine, too.  I made mine long enough where I can stand on one end, place the other end under the mill and tilt it with one hand.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Feb 19, 2019)

You can also use what is known as a toe-jack. It has a little finger that runs up into the slot in the BP and you can jack it up and roll it around.


----------



## benmychree (Feb 19, 2019)

Much better than that style of bar, for moving machinery is what is called a steveadore bar, It has two bends about 3-4" apart in an L shape so that the handle rises at about a 45 degree angle, the first bend acts as a fulcrum point and the second one angles the handle upwards, that hay, one can work it standing up and no pinched fingers or aching back, this is what professional machinery movers use to initially raise a machine high enough to get a toe jack under; you raise the machine a bit and work wedges or step blocks under progressively until there is room for the toe jack.  I bought a square pry bar beveled on one side with forged round handle, heated it to red and bent the angles with a vee block in my hydraulic press.


----------



## cascao (Feb 19, 2019)

*this one is awesome too




*


----------



## Z2V (Feb 19, 2019)

cascao said:


> *this one is awesome too
> 
> 
> 
> *


We call that a Mule around here. Definitely a great tool to have when moving heavy stuff. Mine has a big wooden handle and iron wheels. I’ve had it for about 35 yrs.


----------



## Jonathans (Feb 19, 2019)

As Firstgear said, a Grizzly Bar or equivelant would do the job without breaking or you getting hurt.
Even safe movers use these to locate huge safes.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks guys.
I found a Home Depot page for the wheeled bar that Cascao posted a pic of.

Here is the link:









						Vestil 5,000 lb. 6 ft. Long Steel Pry-Lever Bar PLB/S-6 - The Home Depot
					

The Pry-Lever Bar is great for construction and manufacturing industries. The bar handle is constructed of steel for a secure grip. The casters help the unit maneuver when handling loads.



					www.homedepot.com
				




Although pricey, I like how you can roll the machine around with just that one wheel, according to the item description anyways.

So, I posted about one awesome tool, but ended up learning about another, although kind of similiar.

Fyi, after reading your posts, I googled, "leverage bar."  That search came up with quite a bit of different options.

I now have another tool that I must have, lol!

Actually, after seeing this 84" oak "lever dolly" on amazon for $240, I might (emphasis on might, like before I die) try to make one since I have tigerwood, which is much more dense/stronger than oak.  I would also make sure to use grade 8 hardware and not use nuts/bolts from Harbor Freight ; -)




I found this more affordable lever dolly that is in my budget that I think I will buy:




Thanks for your input guys


----------



## Firstgear (Feb 20, 2019)

Spend the extra $10 and get the 7’ bar.....the more leverage the easier it will be for you.


----------

